# [Help] Mount()expects 4 args, got 3 E: Error in sdcard



## Prguzman1978 (Sep 7, 2012)

I got this error trying to flash anykernel zip i just finished configuring and compiling samsungs latest kernel source and keep getting this error one of the developer's had told me that i was using an ICS based recovery and are trying to flash a zip that has a GB updater-script.I used OhHeyItsLou method of configure compiling and install tutorial, i need some help and i had asked if theres an ICS updater script to Koush's AnyKernel zip updater but go no response. Im a noob and i been a part of Xda since 2008 but just recently came back on the scene ever since i got and htc evo shift and i been trying to get into compiling kernels this is my first time trying to get into a developing field that requires knowlegde of scripts and commmands and i lack that in honesty but it will be helpful if someone gets me to my final destination with this project. Im trying to work with a stock kernel from the latest samsung kernel source help will be highly appreciated...Sorry if im posting this in the wrong section this is my first time in this site peace...


----------

